

Is there a link between oarfish and earthquakes? - swamp40
http://www.10news.com/news/is-there-a-link-between-oarfish-and-earthquakes-10212013

======
swamp40
Quick facts:

\- _Two_ of the rare oarfish washed up on California shores this week.

\- An old Japanese legend says oarfish beachings are a sign of an impending
earthquake.

